# Convert *.eml to *.txt



## Genshen (May 3, 2003)

Hi all

I am a subscriber to the TGSL newsletter where I receive a large number of TGSL emails detailing the various computing problems. Before I go on I use OE6. My question to the forum is : Is there a process in OE6 or a software p/g that I can apply to 400 odd TGSL emails that would save all the emails from *.eml to *.txt without me individualy going through the process of selecting the desired email pressing the combination keyboard keys ALT+F, select *.txt and the desired location in the Save As dialog box.

Alternatively does anyone know of an an extraction p/g I can use on *.dbx folder(OE6) to extract individual *.eml's and save them as individual *.txt while still keeping all of the email properties.

Regards

Genshen


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

Item 2 should be solved by using the freeware DBXtract:

http://www.oehelp.com/DBXtract/Default.aspx

As to EML vs TXT 
In the sense that both are ASCII format and you don't want to alter the contents of EMLs but simply change the extension. Why not just do it in DOS? Put all the EML files in one folder, open a DOS window, change to the EML folder and type:

REN *.eml *.txt

Then hit ENTER.
If the folder is called EML, you change to that folder by typing:
C:\CD EML
Hit Enter

Note the spaces between various entries.
sekirt


----------



## Genshen (May 3, 2003)

Many thanks for your help on my .eml to .txt question. Sorry this has taken so long. I completely forgot I posted this question.


----------

